# Doran swallowed an earring



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Well, just like the title says. He swallowed an earring.

We were having a mother's day snuggle and Doran went to nibble my ear...well instead he yanked on my earring and pulled it out (ouch!) then he swallowed it as I tried frantically to get it out of his mouth.

We went to the e-vet, just in case, and after the xray we found out that it got stuck in his esophagus. The vet has put him under and they're scoping him now. My poor silly boy...

The vet and the tech we dealt with thought he was super cute though. I opened the kennel so the vet could see him, and Doran reached his little paws up by my neck and tried to hide his face in my hair. The vet said "So he's pretty bonded to you, huh?" lol

He did the same routine for the tech when she came to take him for his xray. She thought it was one of the sweetest things she's ever seen.

Poor Doran, cross your fingers that everything goes well and there's no bad side-effects!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

If it's not one thing, it's another. I'm really sorry to hear you and Doran are having to go through this. It's about the last thing you ever expected, right? It serves as a good reminder to the types of things we should remember when nuzzling our kitties, though. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Husky42 (Sep 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear, sounds like it will all be ok though which is good. Good on you for being active and taking him to EV.


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Poor Doran! I hope everything turns out well for him. Not exactly the kind of mothers day you wanted from your little boy! Such goof-balls they can be sometimes. I could see Gaberiel doing something like that. I will have to be careful when he is feeling cuddly!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Well, everything did turn out ok.

By the time the vet got to the scope the earing had gotten to his stomach. Too bad it hadn't done that before! If they didn't have to do the scope it would have been waaay cheaper, and Doran wouldn't have had to be put under.

On the positive side the vet took a good long listen to Doran's heart and his murmer is totally gone! The vet said he was a medical miracle, lol.

His heart murmer when he was a kitten was a grade 3-4. It took him till he was at least 2 to grow out of it.

Anyways, thanks for the kind thoughts everyone. It was a rough day, but Doran's feeling much better.


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

Doran sounds adorable! Glad everything is okay now and lovely that his murmur is gone! Now that's a great mom's day present!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Did the vet take out the earing or is he going to let it pass naturally? 

That's amazing about the heart murmur, I didn't realize they could go away like that.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Awww he sounds so adorable - sorry he has to be scoped. Hope you get the earing out ok and things go back to normal. HUGS to little Doran


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

They did take it out yesterday, they had the scope in already when they found out it had gone to his stomach.

He's feeling much better today, and last night he was pretty funny. He did a lot of rolling on the floor, wrestling with toys, waling not-quite-straight, ect. But he ate a few treats happily (little bits of cheese, nothing hard) and they got a nice soft dinner of beef chunks.

I think I'm going to go low on the bone-in meals this week, just to give his poor throat some time to heal. Whole ground fish is on tonight's menu...a 'treat' dinner 

MowMow usually heart murmers, if they are going to, go away in the first year. Kitten murmers are fairly common. His had gotten better by his first birthday, but wasn't gone by any means. The vet had suggested doing an echo to see how bad it was and that he might need surgery! At the time there was no way I could afford that, and it didn't seem to bother him too much so I said I'd wait it out. So it was very strange that he grew out of his so late.
When he was a kitten he'd get tired quickly, sometimes you could practically see him get lightheaded. I was just careful about how much heavy play they did, and I taught them both to calm down when I asked them too. I also made sure he had some serious play every day, carefully supervised with frequent breaks, to try and strengthen his heart. His murmer was also part of why I started feeding raw, which is great for building muscle.


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm so glad everything turned out ok. Bless his heart! The things our babies get into!!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

He's so lucky to have a great cat mom! I'm glad he's fine (and that you got your earing back).


----------

